# MSN und Webcam.

## Klaus Meier

Wenn ich das noch alles richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann ist das >Protokoll für MSN ja nicht offen. Ich finde zur Zeit jedenfalls keinen Messenger, der bei MSN eine Cam unterstützt. Dazu habe ich mal eine ganze Menge Einträge bei Google gefunden und auch einen Fix für Kopete. Zur Zeit finde ich da einfach nichts mehr. Hat da jemand etwas?

Die Cam läuft ansonsten, Skype funktioniert, beim Yahoo Messenger wird Kamera angezeigt, nur bei MSN nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

http://mercury.im/

basiert auf Java.

In der letzten Version, die ich nutzte (1.9.x) ging die Webcam noch.

Ich konnte zumindest meinen Geprächspartner sehen. Ich selbst habe keine Webcam gehabt, deswegen konnte ich es nicht testen.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ja, scheint etwas zu funktionieren. Bildqualität ist grottig, es wird ca. ein Bild pro Sekunde übertragen, aber es wird dir die Option der Cam angeboten.

Ok, also nach allem mein Tip: Das Protokoll ist zwar auch nicht offen und die Anwendung ist auch closed source, aber das, was ich von einem Messenger erwarte, hat für mich Skype. Alles andere hat einfach zu viel Müll und Bling und Werbung und sonstiges. Als ich gesehen habe, dass da Webcam geht, war ich doch etwas begeistert. Hatte meinem Sohn in Deutschland halt MSN eingerichtet, bevor ich weg bin, um mit ihm in Kontakt zu bleiben. Ok, dann bekommt er jetzt Skype.

Kann doch auch nichts dafür, dass Microsoft mich nicht will. Warum Klimmzüge machen, um etwas zu bekommen, von dem sie nicht wollen, dass man es einfach bekommt?

Hei, Finswimmer, soll keine Kritik an dir sein, bin dankbar für den Hinweis.

----------

## AmonAmarth

mit amsn funktionierte die webcam auch mal ne zeit. aber ich weiß nicht ob M$ da wieder was am protokoll rumgestrickt hat, dass es evtl. wieder broken ist

leicht OT: hat schon einer cam/voice über jabber probiert? pidgin soll das ja ansatzweise können, habs leider noch nicht ausprobiert. hat einer erfahrungen damit?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Mit amsn ging es mal. Wenn du da jetzt die Cam einrichtest bekommst du am Ende die Meldung: MS hat das Protokoll geändert und deshalb wird die Cam nicht funktionieren. Kopete, Pidgin und amsn, gingen alle mal. Jetzt nicht mehr. MS sei es gedankt.

----------

## lxg

Freie Alternative zu Skype: Jabber/XMPP. Server: bspw. jabber.ccc.de, Linux-Client: bspw. Empathy, Windows-Client: bspw. Pidgin. (Pidgin für Linux kann es eigentlich auch, aber der verhaut bei mir die Konfiguration der Webcam.)

Funktioniert perfekt. Das einzige, wofür man Skype noch brauchen könnte, sind Videokonferenzen (d.h. mehr als zwei Teilnehmer) oder so Späße wie Screen-Sharing.

----------

## musv

Tja Jabber ist toll. Kann Jabber Skype? Nein? Dann missionier mal Deinen gesamten Freundeskreis, von Skype und MSN auf Jabber umzusteigen. Viel Spaß.

----------

## lxg

Hier ging es nicht um den Freundeskreis, sondern um Vater/Sohn und nicht um die Teilnahme an einer bestehenden Infrastruktur (d.h. andere Leute nutzen schon etwas und man möchte mitmachen), sondern um was neues (d.h. die Frage, welche Technologien überhaupt geeignet wäre).

----------

